
Show HN: MillionDollarHomepage-as-a-Service (MDHPAAS) - runnr_az
https://pixelpirate.club
======
fredley
It took me a while to work out what this is (reselling the domains underneath
the million dollar homepage that have expired).

This was mainly because most of my (laptop) screen was taken up by the million
pixels, the list below was very squashed and the fixed layout meant I couldn't
scroll to see more of it which was very frustrating.

Great idea though, love it!

------
codingdave
Are there any metrics on whether these domains actually get any traffic or
not?

~~~
runnr_az
I mean.... not really. This whole project is ridiculous -- a saw one of those
"THE INTERNET IS DYING AND THE MILLIONDOLLARHOMEPAGE IS A LEADING INDICATOR"
articles and was like, "Oh. I should automate a system to see how it's doing."

Because... uh... I have no idea. It seemed like a good idea at the time.
Anyway, somewhere along the line, I decided to monetize it and create a site
from a perspective of a guy who thinks that The MillionDollarHomepage is,
like, still an amazing thing.

